# Bilt hamber dynax ub



## Matty86 (Aug 6, 2020)

Been using some of this stuff yesterday. Does anyone know how it dries? Applied some yesterday and its sticky and taky. I know it's gone colder lately suppose this could be why I presumed it dried to a firm dry coating


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Neighbour has some for coating the inside of his chrome bumpers (the clear version) and says it’s the same as you’re saying - on tacky side...


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

I've used UB and UC both are dry to the touch and not tacky.

With the UC I found that it was best built up in thin coats if it's applied too heavy then it would be tacky as you describe :thumb:


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

macca666 said:


> I've used UB and UC both are dry to the touch and not tacky.
> 
> With the UC I found that it was best built up in thin coats if it's applied too heavy then it would be tacky as you describe :thumb:


I'll pass it this on to him, to make sure he's applying thin coats :thumb:


----------



## VenomUK (Oct 13, 2011)

Literally used mine today and thin is better in this weather. Just build them up


----------



## Matty86 (Aug 6, 2020)

Thanks will try with another coat today. 

It's difficult to put it on thin as it's quite thick in the tin brushing it on.


----------



## GSD (Feb 6, 2011)

Stand the tin in some warm water for a bit ?


----------



## Matty86 (Aug 6, 2020)

Yeah I have put it in some water this time did help a bit.

Think it's going to stay sticky/tacky though. Nevermind my own fault for putting it on a bit too thick I suppose


----------

